# My Sweet (sick) Baby Boy. : )



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He's been sick for a week with tummy trouble. He's got a very sensitive tummy, always has. :/ Poor little fella'. Spent half the day at the Vet on Tuesday doing blood work, etc.. Blood work came back fine, other than a few tale tale signs that it's his tummy that's giving him fits. Good news is that he will be fine, bad news is that he has felt like crap for days. 

Cuddled in his new blankie. The new blankie was his get well surprise. :lol: Have to have a good reason for buying new things, right? :lol:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

aww... poor lil' Chance..... good thing he has all those ladies to care for him


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, he's pretty spoiled rotten. :lol: He's been up a bit more today. Acting happier about eating time. They sure can give ya some scares. :/ I was so happy to hear that all his blood work looked good! : )


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww bless him! he's so adorable. Hope lil guy gets soon well and is back to his normal self! 

Oooh btw... perfect reason for buying stuff  lol


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Ohhh poor baby! What a sweetie though. we are sending many healing vibes his way!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

poor little chance
get better soon


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry he hasn't been feeling well. They sure can give us a scare can't they. I hope he's feeling better soon. He looks so sweet bundled in his blankie.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Aw poor guy. He's just so cute.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor little Chance! Hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Poor baby.  Glad his bloodwork came back good, but gosh, it's just sooo hard when they're not well. His new blanket looks super cozy! Me and Pip and Roo send love and kisses. Feel better soon, cutie! xxx


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww Poor Chance. Tummy problems are not fun. Love his new blankie, looks so soft and fluffy. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh he has that look i'm not well,glad all the blood w came back ok


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, feel better soon Chance :king:


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Bless his sweet little heart! Hope he's back to himself soon!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ow poor Chance. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so very very much for your well wishes! Chancey sends big hugs and kisses to all! : ) xxxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

And yeah, he LOVES his new blankie!!! : )


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Poor little Chancey. He looks so little in that fluffy soft blankie. I have always adored your linens. Where did you find this one? It looks so soft!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> Poor little Chancey. He looks so little in that fluffy soft blankie. I have always adored your linens. Where did you find this one? It looks so soft!!!


Thank you Pam! : ) I buy baby blankets for them. That one came from TJMaxx. $10. The baby blankets are perfect for Chi's. I also find some here and there at Ross. But TJMaxx has some really nice ones! This one is made out of that super soft Minky type material.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor baby.  Bella, Lina, and I send gentle hugs to Chance for a speedy recovery.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I sure hope he recovers fully soon. Poor baby!
I know how you feel -- Bizkit only weighs 3.7 lbs these days and I get concerned if he isn't acting the least little bit right. 
And I don't even need _half _a reason to buy something new!


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Poor baby, i hope he feels better soon  xxx


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

That poor baby!!!!!!  Feel better soon little guy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much!!! He has acted like he's felt better today than he has in over a week. I'm so happy!!! : )


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry Chance was so ill this past week. No fun for any fur baby. 
Love his new blanket...he looks like he loves it. Glad he is feeling better.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi maybe hes fooling you to get that new pretty blanket no im very sorry to hear hes so sick hes one of the tinys i always enjoy learning about hope hes better soon


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies! : ) Lil Man seems pretty spunky this morning. : )

Sheila, you might be right. :lol: Play sick, you get new goodies!  Smart boy! :lol:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Poor sweet little guy! Tummy stuff is VERY difficult to figure out, for certain. Glad he seems more himself. Tell him that Hope sure understands tummy issues and she is glad he is better!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the well wishes! Yeah, that tummy stuff is a mess. Terrible for them.  But he's feeling mucho better now. Hope it stays that way. : )


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I hope little Chance is feeling back to his old self soon. He is so precious as are your 2 girls!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

vicsta55 said:


> I hope little Chance is feeling back to his old self soon. He is so precious as are your 2 girls!


He is doing much better now, thank you!!! : ) He has 3 Sisters. Lexie, Gia & Jade. He's the only boy, and loves the attention. :lol:


----------

